# LP Painted Ponys - 2016 foaling



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

So, may have Tory carry into 2016, not sure at this point! BUT here are the 3 Jr girls I'm suspecting of being pregnant for Jan-Mar or so...

1st up -

KoKo - LP KoKo Pagasus H (yes, we know "Pegasus" is spelled wrong -that's how her sire's name is spelled) - a solid silver mare that is heterozygous for black and silver. Her foal by Wizard will either be silver bay or bay tobiano (could be heterozygous or homozygous for black) or chestnut tobiano carrying a bay gene and maybe a silver gene. We purchased her in 2009 when she was 4 months old. She is started in harness (VERY green) and has worked both single and as a pair while logging. I last measured her at 40+" in height, but think she's a bit larger than that now.

Here she is the day after we got home. That tail is all Iowa cockle burrs - so was her mane and a large portion of that tiny body!!










My favorite pic of her at 18 months old.






More harness training at 2 1/2. Yes, this mini harness breeching and hip straps are too small for "her wideness". The headstall (no blinders) and the surcingle fit... The orange are driving lines I braided out of recycled haystring from our roundbales.











Logging single! This is a LARGE log and she pulled it uphill and thru 2 sets of pasture gates before she couldn't budge it anymore. I then hitched her as a pair with Cupid and they moved it the rest of the way into the pasture I wanted it in as a "box" obstacle...






it wouldn't let me post more than the 6 photos... I'll post a 2nd page on her w/ her current "preggo" pics now...


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

KoKo - these are shots taken since July 2015. I HAVE seen movement from the foal (last hoof trimming), so know that she is pregnant besides "looking preggers".


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

Next up is "GG" or LP Painted Silver Toy. "GG" was purchased in utero (Bell, her dam, was pregnant with her when I purchased Bell as a 3-in-1 package w/ a colt at her side. She was born on June 10th, 2010 - not long after Vicki and I had started hauling ponies together over to take lessons in driving. I had started driving Bell single in May and "GG" went w/ us from about 10 days of age on. She spent part of her time loose, part tied to the trailer and part tied to her dam.

Pics of "GG" from foal-hood -

What I walked out to see right around the corner of our house (after feeding in the morning - OF COURSE) - "Cupid" the partially clipped colt was born in Feb so is 4 months old...






How "GG" got her name - See the butt marking? Those of you in "my age bracket" (50 and up), may recognize the Fischer Price Toy Giraffe, also sold by Avon for a while... "Giraffe" didn't work for me - so it was shortened to "GG" & her registered name became "Silver Toy".






"Working" w/ her dam. She is 2 months old here.






Part of "GG's" driving training. She wasn't real keen on umbrellas for a while!!











"GG" and her dam, "Bell", creating goodwill at a local church...


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

Pictures from this year (I have to go get some from yesterday, 1st. Didn't load them, I guess...)
























Not really a good "preggo" shot, but fun! I don't have as many shots of her as I thought - none of her left side since Aug!






So, "GG" is a whole lot of single genes - Ee, Tt, Zn. The resulting foal will be tobiano (homozygous?) & can be bay/silver bay (black base- heterozygous or homozygous) or chestnut carrying a bay and possibly a silver gene.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

Heheheheh - THANKS Diane!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

and 3rd is "Ami". "Ami" is a 2010 mare that we purchased when she was 2 yrs old. She is double registered AMHR B and ASPC (Foundation type). Last time I measured her, she was 36" at the withers - our smallest mature pony. She is a solid colored silver like KoKo and heterozygous for both black and silver. Her foal, by Wizard, will be a tobiano and can be either bay/silver bay or a chestnut carrying a bay gene w/ a possibility of carrying a silver gene.

I only have pics of her as a baby that were sent to me by previous owner (that were given to her by breeder?), but I didn't get/don't have approval to post those here... SO - here are 3 & older shots -

Sierra (our youngest daughter) showing Gracie (a little older than 2) how to hold a single rein. Gracie's mom, Skye - our oldest daughter, is in the roundpen with another pony...






fitting her mini harness - 3 Aug 2013


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2015)

and Ami since July of 2015 -


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 15, 2016)

and the weather went to "poo"... no pics. The wind is moving things around a bit more than I like. We have had some lighter stuff - re positioned nicely. I met up with and went to lunch with another friend after my doctor's appointment. Started raining there while we waited for the electrician to come check out some problems she had and I had to hit the road (thought I was going to get a load of hay this afternoon, NOT). Later she sent me 4 pics and it took forever to realize that a garage type building that she had had anchored down with wind anchors had had them ripped out, the garage building (12x16 or 20) had been sent cartwheeling thu 2 of her fence lines (that wern't hot at that point). She spent the afternoon moving stuff from what had been a protected garage, into another building. Thankfully she has perimeter fencing around her whole 3 acres - she'll be repairing the interior fences (2 of them) tomorrow.

The girls are moving along. I want to get pics of their udders this weekend, but that's really hard to do when it's foggy/misty or pouring.

Tory is back to looking preggers again, too!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's pics of "GG" and "KoKo". DO NOT BE drinking coffee or wine or other fluids when you look at "GG's" pics - I made a funny. I don't want to be responsible for your computer dropping dead due to spray!!

"KoKo" and not the best pics at all! 2 photos have todays date on them - it's not even daylight yet. Will need to fix those later. You'd never know that 2 weeks ago, the granddaughters and I combed out her mane (forgot to trim her tail and didn't braid it yet).






1st udder pic. Again, far from the best but starting to show some development. This is the first "recognizable" pic of this area, LOL.






Her head turned to the left throws it off a little (more pronounced), but the baby is on the right side.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 17, 2016)

And "GG". These photos show how a well proportioned, beautiful pony (OK, I AM prejudiced) can be turned into a terrible looking pony. Just by the proportions being changed by bad positioning!






1st udder pic. There IS development, but it doesn't show in this "bad" pic... "Halloooooo up there! Any one making milk? HELLoo...HELloo..HEllo...Hello...hello...oooooo... ". She didn't appreciate that at all...




















Her mane and tail were also one's combed out by the girls. I braided her tail and put it up, but it will need to come down and be rebraided in the next week or so to prevent it from matting... You can also see that even though her head is turned slightly to the left, her baby is on the left side. Might be more pronounced to the left if her head was completely straight.

So, will get "Ami's" & "Tory's"photos hopefully today. It's supposed to rain this AM and it's really gross looking outside right now. Wind is gusting 12mph, too. YEAH...


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 17, 2016)

Diane - good for you!!

Bonny - I know how rare it is/was in Welsh. Surprising that it was never truly seen and then in just a couple of years, two ponies showed up with it (the mare was in TX - not sure if she's still there). The stallion was in Canada and went to another owner/possible breeder in Canada - but I've lost track of him... It's my understanding that the Cremello stallion in Florida carries silver as well, but I've never seen a silver foal by him. AND just like the stallion in Canada - I've lost track of him. Not sure if he's still standing at public stud or not.

I both wanted to breed an Arab mare to the stallion (AI from Canada) and purchase the mare from TX but neither worked out...





This freezing rain can go away!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 30, 2016)

Bonny - Thank you for the offer. While I DO like Riot, I'm not quite ready to do the 1/2 welsh breeding.

I'm already "tired" of bays. I'm "over bayed" at the moment and will be as long as we use Wizard (all foals guaranteed to be bay pintos or chestnut pinto w/ bay gene - homozygous for both bay and tobiano. If a mare passes a silver gene, can have a silver bay or chestnut carrying both a silver and bay gene. If a mare passes a cream gene, buckskin or palomino). In all actuality, I DO love my bays - we currently have 1 solid bay arab mare; 2 bay tobiano mares that are 1/2 sisters to Wizard, Wizard, & a bay tobiano 1/2 shetland gelding. Plus the two new babies that are both bay (& beautiful) tobianos. Looking at our pastures right now - you will see a wide variety of colors again. We also have bred & raised many solid bay arab/arab Xs and & both purebred & 1/2 shetland bay tobianos - of varying shades.











I was soooo excited when I got back into raising purebred Shetlands, to be able to put together a group of silver and silver tobiano mares AND for a short time a silver tobiano stallion. I currently have 4 purebred shetland daughters of his to carry on with - 1 needs to be tested as she MIGHT be homozygous silver. I also have a silver bay tobiano daughter that is 1/2 shetland (out of Arab/Hackney mare).

These 3 - Flower & Bunny are 1/2 sisters by Iggy (homozygous black, single silver, homozygous tobi). Flower is 1/2 shetland - know she carries 1 bay gene, 1 tobiano gene, 1 silver gene and 1 "E" for black base. Don't know if her bay dam gave her an "E" or an "e". Doesn't really matter - hadn't really planned on using her for breeding. Bunny is homozygous black (both dam and sire are). She has not been tested yet for tobiano or silver - she could be single or double on either or both. Her "light" coloring lead me to believe she is homozygous silver... GG is unrelated to the pair, but also a silver black tobiano (single genes for each).






This pair of Iggy daughters, out of two very different mares, are always together. In the first pic the dams of the two are the darker/larger mare at the very back and the lighter mare closest to the fillies - ground driving as a 3 abreast hitch with the full sister the lighter mare in between. The fillies will make a great LITTLE pair (some of the smallest that Iggy has sired for us) and later they should produce some nice foals to carry down the line... Hard to believe they are coming 4 yrs old this year!
















I am looking forward to using Echo - a black homozygous tobiano (wish he was homozygous black like his sire). With some of the silver mares, he will sire chestnut tobianos.

**********

Soooo...

Yesterday when I "felt" the girls while doing hoof trims (didn't get pics, sorry), wasn't impressed with udder possibilities.








TONIGHT - both KoKo and GG have have started shopping!!!















Sorry, though, no pics tonight either - too dark!

SOOO, I promise tomorrow, I will get piccies! and I want to braid up KoKo's tail.

Ami - I'm not so sure about. In the ice storm, she seemed to lose some weight. Now I'm thinking that she may just be "fat", but I will wait to see and will continue to take pics. I could swear I saw movement in her flank/belly a while ago, so... DUNNO for sure.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmm, it's gotten late! I did sleep in since I was up until almost 1. I've got to get outside. Will be taking the pics promised!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 31, 2016)

Sounds promising Paula , will be looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

I got PICS!! IN alphabetical order -

AMI - the one as I last stated, I'm not sure about right now. After getting her "pedicure" yesterday, she took off bucking and running. I've had pregnant mares do that but they have a tendency to move differently than she was... Plus she just looks "lighter" in the foal way - but round in the "THELWELL PONY" way. PIc of udder didn't really turn out - this is about the 10th one. She turned out to be ticklish and I "didn't listen". After shivering her skin, she then switched her tail then she kicked at her belly where I guess I was brushing against her. My phone wound up all the way outside the pen when she connected with it. Surprised it still works!



















I will try for more udder shots on Thursday (daylight).


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's "GG" - I'm so excited!!






Look who's "makin"!!






Silly strand of hair - don't ya know that pics are for foalie mamas??


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> How far along would she be in these pictures.....due when? Is she a maiden?


She is a maiden - and due dates are still a bit unknown. Didn't ever see her in season - Wizard with them between 25 Jan (early - usually do pasture breeding after 14th of Feb) and 31 March.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 31, 2016)

and here is "KoKo" - also a maiden.











compared to 2 weeks ago -
















She was uncomfortable while eating today. She kept stopping and staring off into space. Took her lots longer than normal to eat AND she laid down, too, at one point. She was also having large amounts of gas - ummmm - it was quite foul. I know, pregnancy and horses at any time = gas, but wow!

The weather needs to straighten out, too, as it wasn't just KoKo having issues today (it was like 8* w/ windchill last Saturday and hit 72* today - I did chores in shorts and tank). I don't really think the gas was from pregnancy - but from the up/down weather. I was grateful that she did her usual and went right to the water tank after eating and took a good long drink before heading back over to the hay bales.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 1, 2016)

Bonny - I don't have a true barn, LOL. Even the shed behind the house is too far away from the house (no easy way to do power & too far for the WiFi to run ) according to the info I've been reading. Oh, hubby just said we MIGHT have signal out there - but not sure which systems would work...(expense)...

No, actually I've liked having them where they can be outside. I have been thinking about putting them in the round pen at night (with a round bale) - so that their movement can be contained to a smaller area. Their pasture (I've called them the Jr Mares) isn't actually done - so they have the full run of the 7 acre perimeter area...


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2016)

Ready for pics?

Here's Ami's -












I got the first "real" udder shot on her - w/o killing either my phone or camera. I DO think she is developing...This is from between/behind her hind legs at hock level - only way I could get the pics to turn out. Still have lots of photos of just hairy belly, LOL.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2016)

GG's pics -

This first photo would have been hilarious, except she was simply not real happy. Her left hock is actually braced against her right one and those two front legs - where they are stretched out - are braced as well. Eyes are closed. The foal was doing some bumper car rolls between her hip and lower belly area. Wasn't quite "alien looking"...
















More milk than last time, but still a ways to go.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2016)

and here is KoKo -


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2016)

Also got pics of little Blitzen -
















She is 6 weeks old today!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 6, 2016)

Look at all that HAIR! OMG. He is 4 - 1/2 months old now. He was bothering all the girls.
















and you'd thing this is his mom and not his "more than" 1/2 sister...


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey Paula,

In the last Ami photo (where she is walking to the left), is that a Bunny baby bump I see in the background??!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 7, 2016)

Doesn't appear to be when I check out Bunny's other photos (not on line yet).... GRRRRR...


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 15, 2016)

On other news - I got a call on Saturday and the last two ponies that I sold (in late 2013) will be coming back home. The mare may be in foal to the "colt" that was supposed to have been castrated (don't go there...). Waiting to find out if I can get the stallion in to an appointment for castration at the same time as I'm taking another friends' colt up to Raleigh at the end of March ...

If "Kechi" is pregnant, think the foal will be coming between late April and June (O's wife thought she saw "Brownie" "jump" her in July??). Here is a pic of her that I took in November when I last stopped in to check on them. While she does look like she might be in foal, she could also be fat. I just don't know and haven't seen here since I took these... I took these photos while standing from the outside of the pasture, couldn't get low enough to take "proper" possible preg pics.

Hmm, the more I look at those pics of "Kechi", the more I think she is probably pregnant. Not a problem. Will be an interesting foal! Will be either palomino or buckskin and could be a tobiano (don't know if that's a 100% or 50% chance - didn't have Toro color tested since the plan was for him to be gelded).











Here are the pics of "Toro" (they call him "Brownie").











I have a feeling that they never transferred either registered pony into their names. We shall see when I go to pick them up. They wanted younger ponies and went against my recommendations for purchase and they found out just why I recommended what I did (I leased out 1 and removed the other two from my sales list about 6 months after they purchased these two).

I had started "Kechi" in harness (and Julie had driven her once or twice, too), but she was very green and also not an easy pony - very reactive and not overly friendly either (but sure "PURDY!!" to look at). They stated that she's bad about bucking when they tried riding her (if they just threw a saddle on her and tried to ride, I'd say yep, that's what she'd be like). They also stated that "Toro" was bad as well. That caught me by surprise, because he was a pretty laid back fellow. Especially when I consider the amount of work he'd had vs how much "Kechi" had had. But I'm really "funny" about how I start my ponies under saddle when I know mine or anyone else's precious children are going to be riding them...

Gwen, our youngest granddaughter is excited to have our "White Unicorn" pony come home - think she may be riding her this summer. We'll straighten out whatever is the problem, fit a saddle to her correctly (that may not have been the issue - their saddles didn't look bad but I didn't see them saddled either) and shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2016)

Considering they didn't follow any of your recommendations, I'll hazard a guess that all problems with either pony was caused by poor handling, rather than an issue with the pony. [Not saying abuse, just lack of understanding or knowledge.]


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 15, 2016)

i tend to agree with Chanda, probably a lack of knowledge and handling on their part. At least you know they are coming back to you, ive always asked that be the case with any pony/horse Ive sold in the past.

On the plus side for you, One very happy granddaughter


----------



## chandab (Feb 15, 2016)

So what color is Kechi? Pale palomino? Max white pattern of some sort? Double cream? I can't tell by these pics. Grey? She's lovely, and she says she wouldn't mind living in Montana.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 16, 2016)

Kechi is a Cremello w/ a bay gene. I had her color tested. ee, Aa, CrCr. Can't remember if she was tested for silver - she does have silver ponies back a couple of generations that could have passed forward w/o showing. I have to update her photo album. From here at work, can't link to that either...

THANKS, everyone. I'm very excited to get our website back up and running, been a LONG while...


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 16, 2016)

So I just checked thru our records and I did not have Kechi checked for silver. There are other paint type color patterns I didn't test for either - mainly because parents either didn't display them or were very minimal. We shall see what she produces.

Here is "Kechi"'s album. After I get her paperwork back, I need to update the album as well as doing her own page. I hadn't realized that I had not done the description of her on her photo album. Most, I at least do the sire and dam's proper names.

I had the email waiting for me today, too. Toro will be gelded on March 25th. So that means that 4 vet students will work on two ponies, LOL... Here is Toro's album - Toro was the last foal for Magic from AJ. They produced 4 foals together - a black tobiano filly, a (red) bay tobiano colt, a black tobiano colt and Toro is bay, and in some circles would be called a "black bay"...


----------



## chandab (Feb 16, 2016)

both links took me to Kechi's album.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 17, 2016)

Well, hmmm, OK then.

Try again. Toro Album

I did the link different and it should work this time, LOL.

So that people can understand that weird things can happen when a mare is in foal - Magic (Toro's dam) got sick. External US and blood tests done over a 3 or 4 month period "said" that she wasn't pregnant. Not 1, but 2 different vet practices were "stumped" as to what was going on - she had a very weird (I didn't take lots of pics then) basketball "thing" going on in her belly and colicked or acted "ulcery" quite a bit. Ulcer meds didn't make a difference, though. I drew a line at what we could afford to pay for treatments and when nothing seemed to work, we waited it out.

Magic looked horrible! There was no bag development from one day to the next and then there was a baby. A LARGE baby! Magic actually picked back up very well after Toro was born - w/ no real changes made in her day to day feeding - though my feed charts say I went to feeding her (and another mare) 4 times daily, I made the amounts each time smaller so overall, she was eating the same amount.

You can see her in his first pics. Right about a month after his birth, she looked completely different.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2016)

Well, I have news on both projects today!

I made it to go pick up Kechi and Toro today - but was a bit worried as neither had been caught and no-one around. As I pulled around and faced out of the driveway, someone else pulled in. He was surprised I was there(friend or relative of Oswaldo), but a call to Oswaldo (owner) found that his wife had had to take children somewhere (they speak almost no english and my Spanish - well let's just say it's not the same to speak it in person as what you learn in jr high - I was lost yet again). But he waved me into the pasture to catch the pair (yikes - I'd been told they were bad about everything and I was expecting them to be caught and in a pen). Well I followed Kechi's movements for about 10 minutes - 2x getting close enough to catch her but she ducked under my arm and kept right going... ugh. The other woman (wife of the guy?), came into the pasture (HUGE) and when Kechi made a mistake and ducked between one of the work trucks and the fence she stopped her on her end and I came up behind, stepped right up to her and haltered her.

Toro used to be laid back and easy - he would turn and face you and stand - sometimes walk right up to you. Not now. The other guy took Kechi's lead over the fence and held her tight and Toro... well he was all kind of excited on the opposite side of Kech from me. I reached up and touched his ear (didn't want him mounting her while I was trying to catch him), then slid right around her haunches and got him. Once I had my arm around his neck, he stopped... Loading was a different story. You'd of thought they'd never seen a trailer at all before w/ the snort and blow stuff and the the planted/braced legs. Ah, well - got them loaded and tied and we were on our way.

Most of the pics I took with my phone didn't turn out. Very "foggy" or blurry. But got a couple of them anyway.

Kechi -











Mostly "butt shots" of Toro this time around...
















**************

Before I left to go get them, I had been playing with our website in WordPress again... Hmmm, found a different tutorial on the name change/server set up for the new domain name that I purchased separately thru GoDaddy to be used. So I followed those instructions and "let it go"... Then fiddled some more in the "Dashboard" - the "backend" of the site that allows you to do your blog posts, set up the site and set pages. Again, referenced the new tutorial, and FOUND the problem w/ the static front page... At least I'd appeared to.

Went and got the ponies, picked up my scrip from pharmacy, picked up dinner (yea! - hmm, KFC doesn't taste anywhere near as good as it used to). Got back, unloaded, did chores that weren't done and went up to house (trk left hooked to trailer in pasture, though). After eating supper, I checked the site! OOOOOO - IT WORKED!

I still have some bugs to work out. BUT, I've got most of the site up and running - so go check it out... I will need to do up a page for Kechi and Toro and their foal... Plus will need to do a Sales page and about us section. When the about us is done, will change the wording on the Home/Welcome page. The main problem right now if figuring out how to "hook" the blog into the News Page. That "fix" didn't work and I'm not sure why or what to do next on that one... We'll find it in the next week or so and then can move on...

LP Painted Ponys


----------



## chandab (Feb 20, 2016)

Kechi has a nice baby bump. Toro looks nice, can't wait to see their foal


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2016)

The foal will be interesting! Well could be a palomino (maybe?) or buckskin - maybe tobiano, maybe not? I know that Toro got both an E and a T from AJ (his sire). But I don't know what he got from his dam (well, bay..)... We shall see.

Honestly, in several of the pics, Toro looks just as pregnant as Kechi does!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 21, 2016)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the graphics and set-up!! Easy to read type-set, descriptive-yet simple-explanations, clear pictures, and the banners are beautiful! It's a great selection of photos that exhibit your "People Ponies for Pony People" tagline.

Well, better get dressed and go. As far as Kechi, yeah, that looks like a big ole baby belly!

Chandab and Ryan nailed it. I DO speak Spanish and I've handled Kechi (*hug, hug, grin, grin*) and I KNOW that the training method used here was not appropriate for Kechi's personality. The lady was the trainer, and her method included "trainers' arrogance"....you CANNOT man-handle or force Kechi. She doesn't like to be subdued or be corrected unfairly. She WILL hold a grudge, and will "get you back" in a variety of ways that range from ignoring, to running away, to not doing things you KNOW she understands. She's very intelligent and has a workmanlike ethic. She "gets it" quick and wants to move on to the next step...even when she doesn't really know what that is! Doesn't like repetition, so you have to do constant transitions to keep her from getting "sulky".

Well, guess I'm writing a book! LOL Running for church for really now!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 21, 2016)

SMILES, Julie!!

Don't know if the lady did any training or not. She acted pretty afraid of Kechi (I caught Kechi rather than break down into laughter. If I'd doubled over behind her, I'd either have been kicked or run over and we'd never have gotten Kechi caught, BIG GRIN). However, the younger guy whom I'd had the chance to ask lots of questions of hasn't been around. Don't know what happened there. Maybe if I spoke/understood (understood being operative word) better, I'd know?

Oswaldo actually seems to want to sell several full size horses he's acquired, too.

Email issue fixed. Working on the rest before I go back out side or??? Too funny on combining the 3rd/4th PP. I had them together originally and family said I should separate it. When I accidentally deleted the original home page, I lost the original text (which was only 2 paragraphs of pretty to the point "mission statement"). After losing it, I couldn't get it back no matter what - either technically or memory. What I have now isn't what I started with. Personally, its more for an "about us" page... But...??

That's like I have some nice write ups for a couple of ponies, but for the rest, I ran out of steam and short but correct and quality descriptions. In fact, when Skye asked me about one yesterday, I just laid down on the couch and went "ooof"... Skye and I got some issues fixed rather quickly (she's so quick w/ html that I felt like I was on a roller coaster and physically ill). The table issues for "Produce" records on the mares are eluding us at the moment - think it ties into style sheet/CSS and WP "fighting" each other.



I was told, years ago, when I had my first WP site that tables were an issue. Newer themes address that, but I didn't find a theme w/ a look I like (I LOVE my header image(s) - that's what I wanted and it works better now than it did when I had the original site done.

Eventually, will probably do foals the way I did the other ponies. A table with the links going to individual years - then those pages listing individual ponies. Will do another link on the black menu bar for Sales and think I will go back to having both for sale and happy homes. Not sure on that one yet. Just wanted to get a website back up and running the way I liked it (framework). Can't believe I got all the pages done that I've gotten done!! That's everyone EXCEPT Kechi (need her papers back to do her pedigree), Flower & Sami (both 1/2 shetlands - not registered)... I was THRILLED to get it this far...


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 27, 2016)

I got some pics yesterday of KoKo, then today of Kechi. Got 1 or two pics of GG & Ami. Will get more pics tomorrow of them.










Here's pics of Kechi. I pulled her out of the paddock she's been in for the past week, un-knotted and majorly shortened her mane, cleaned up her tail (she'd had some diarrhea and it was pretty nasty - didn't wash it though because at 50* w/ wind blowing, too cold for me), worked her a bit and then re-introduced her to her old pasture mates. We'd had all of them when I sold her, but the herd dynamics have definitely changed. She and Ami - did some serious kicking at each other...











Can you say "fugly face"?


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 28, 2016)

and here's a pic of Ami -






Hmmm, "GG" isn't small, but now "Flower" makes her look that way... I have to get the stick out and get some current measurements. Another thing to do, Yeah!






& some mixed shots, just cause I can...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2016)

Been a while since I've posted about our girls. They are moving along. I'm thinking we should be having 2 foals pretty soon. In fact, based on the looks of their bellies, I'm surprised that their udders aren't a bit fuller. Between how the girls' looked, the upcoming weird weather and my hay guy letting me know that the last load of hay may have had Fescue in it(and the one this week definitely will) - I put in a call to a second vet - for possible emergency back up Domperidone and also to let them have a heads up that we may have foals soon. This will/has become my regular vet, but we haven't had any issues and they have only been out to the farm 2 times and that was last year. I really have been expecting to see a bit more udder development on these two girls. I do understand that being maidens they could go a bit yet and also bring in their milk right before, during or after they foal, but...

Both GG and KoKo will be pulled from their paddock this evening after feeding. They will go into the round pen which currently has grass in it, get a mix of coastal small squares and alfalfa hay and wait until their foals are born... They are both back on a 2x day feed schedule, but may also get an increase - GG has lost some weight on her top line again. Now that she's fully changed over to our feed again, Kechi will start getting increased as with all the running around, she's lost a bit of extra weight she shouldn't have, too.

KoKo - I didn't get a left side shot.
















GG. I'm also a little surprised by the edema she is exhibiting towards the front of her lower belly. I've never had that before in a maiden mare this young, but have in older mares that have had many foals. Funny thing is - she doesn't have it so much today... So I'm thinking that's normal or may become normal for her while her foal is developing/right before she has her foal.
















After their hoof trims, both KoKo and GG were "galloping" around the paddock. They sure did look "ponderous" and FUNNY!! Just not how I'm used to seeing them move,



.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2016)

Part of the reason that I'm not used to seeing them move that way, is it's been a rather "quick" change for them. I'm used to seeing them as young, rather fast moving jr mares, LOL!! This is the first time in quite a while I've foaled out maidens and it's been quit amusing to deal with them.

Here's Kechi - also a maiden mare and think she's due about June, may go earlier... Didn't get udder shots of her.











UGH - also treating all of the girls' in the Jr pasture for lice. Wondering if it's coming from the trees or the ground here or from my hay? I've never had lice before except once in 2011 after taking 3 ponies somewhere and they picked it up while on the trails(?) and then last spring at this same time after moving here - same pasture/padddock. Does anyone know if I can/should treat my pastures? Or do I just spot treat the mares?


----------



## chandab (Apr 10, 2016)

Not sure if you can treat pastures, but I'd treat the mares.

I think I have one that needs it, too; she has rubbed herself bald in front of her hips up high.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2016)

I knew about worming, forgot to mention it...

Will do a round of treatment with the same powder lice killer I used last year (bought several canisters on Friday - to do repeat treatments). Know that I need to reapply in 7-10 days. So I will worm a 2nd time w/ Ivermectin then as well.

Dianne - then a 3rd worming or both? I think last year I only did 2x... Last year I treated all the mares in two pastures. Looks like I may have to do the boys as well, since I found lice in Ranger's mane yesterday when I took him to a petting function... I was doing touch up on his mane/forelock when I found evidence on him. I was so hoping wouldn't have to do all of them! That's some serious work... LOL.


----------



## Mona (Apr 10, 2016)

The ivermectin only kills the sucking lice, not the biting. Here is a good article on lice, how to treat, and how to keep them from re-infecting.

http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=3133&Itemid=3567


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks, guys! I appreciate it.

I really, really hope that this isn't going to become part of my regular "spring maintenance" on/for the ponies! This is one of the few (only one??) things that totally flip me out and also makes me a little sick... Just checking into it has given me the "shakes", twitches and the "want to constantly scratch" at my own head!! I HATE that.


----------



## Mona (Apr 13, 2016)

LOL...I think the discussion has that same effect on many of us!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 6, 2016)

Wow, this is a lot of ponies to do that with... Especially with the time spending on the phone dealing with worrisome issues for my parents Sorry, hadn't updated this section...

***********

and our news .....

**********




:shocked





**********

GG had a chestnut and WHITE filly this morning. Everything good, great mom for a maiden, some bruising for mom but not bad... Filly pretty strong and upright just a couple of hours after birth. Cute mover, quiet with our granddaughters. GG also was quite happy but alert while we handled her new daughter.

Filly is already named - partially after the weather (WHAT is it DOING???) and partially after a song in a family favorite movie (after all these years) and maybe a fitting tribute as well. Whew - lots to live up to, poor girlie!

******************

and here is :

**********

Is the suspense killing you yet?

*********

Here is a link to the song/video from Labyrinth -

Labyrinth - David Bowie's Chilly Down

LP Painted Chyllydown W - barn name of "Chylly"





















and I think this is a blue eye...


----------



## Debby - LB (May 6, 2016)

Big Congratulations! Wow she is such a vivid color! love her and the name.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 6, 2016)

The dark blue eyes will probably turn brown.


----------



## chandab (May 6, 2016)

Congrats! what a nice litte upright filly.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

We knew we could get the chestnut with both parents having been color tested. BUT that amount of white WAS stunning for sure. Guess I got what I asked for a while back - in spades!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 7, 2016)

Went back & found the previous "wishful order" -

*******************************

May 2015 - (ME) - Since I pretty much know what colors I'm getting from these crosses - I want to put in an order for more white! I'm really hoping that Wizard gives these foals more white - I'm tired of almost all solid colored pintos... Yes, I know it can be a PITA to keep them clean - don't care though. It's been 10 years since we had a foal w/ lots of white. In 2005 - we had 2 foals sired by AJ that were about 85+% white (one out of a bay arab w/ lots of chrome<sabino?> and one out of a minimal sabino black mare) and I'd like another 2 or 3 that way...

Rhythm produced 2 bay tobiano fillies that had lots of white, though, Gel had more than IC. Sioux also produced 5 foals - 4 of whom had massive amounts of white - Shield had the most just like Gel...

It's always fun - when you know you are guaranteed to get pintos - to wonder and then discover how much white there actually is on your foals...

**********************************

Posted 25 May 2015 - 09:38 AM - by Diane -

We'll add in our requests for more white, too!! Olay momma's, you have the 'orders'...... let's go!!

**********************************

The order was heard and understood!! Now we wait on KoKo and Kechi...


----------



## paintponylvr (May 10, 2016)

Here's a couple of pics of KoKo. I will get a more balanced set tomorrow. Her udder, even for a maiden, isn't as full as I'd think it should be before foaling. I did get fluid 2nite, but it's still very clear. Needs to go cream/yellow and sticky...


----------



## paintponylvr (May 13, 2016)

Well, I was going to post the new pics from yesterday, to include udder shots.

Told the girls that KoKo would foal this weekend. We moved Kechi into the round pen w/ the other two,but wasn't expecting a foal from Kechi until June (at least another 2 weeks?)...

Lucky 13... I suppose!!

.........

Checked last night on them - around midnight we had severe thunderstorm move thru. All OK...

Lucky 13???

We now have not 1, but 2 new foals... 

And KoKo's new son IS NOT by Wizard. He is not bay. He would be by Echo...
















After the mixups and pony mixing of 2014 & 2015, I'm glad that Kechi's previous owner only had 1 stallion. We know that Kechi's new filly is by Toro.
















Kechi's little girl has some straightening out to do and we'll get more pics later...

That's it for 2016 for LP Painted Ponys!


----------



## chandab (May 13, 2016)

Congrats on two lovely new foals.

Liking that little buckskin filly.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (May 13, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 13, 2016)

Oh my goodness they are beautiful! Congratulations Paula!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 13, 2016)

Thanks all!! What a glorious day and OMG tired... Kechi was taking forever to figure out the "mama thing". I tied her up and basically, several times introduced the filly to the milk bar (Kechi's udder may be "smallish" but she seems to be producing milk w/ no problems and the IgG test(s) were good). She passed her meconium and pee'd, but it took all afternoon for her to pick up and look better... They are currently separated from the others - in a 16x16 pen.

They now both have names - KoKo's colt is "CharKoal" - LP Painted CharKoal E. Kechi's filly is "Jynx" - LP Painted Krmel Jynx...

I've got a lot of pictures to go thru and do up (Sierra took almost 100 on her phone and I'm still working on getting them all down loaded - haven't even gone thru them yet...). In the damp humidity this morning, neither my phone nor the camera wanted to work well - but as you can see the other pics turned out OK.












Have to share these two photos as Grace so often doesn't participate in the horses stuff with up...


----------



## Debby - LB (May 23, 2016)

Love the names Paula, not just the names but the spelling of them too. I was drawing total blanks when it came to names before I quit breeding lol. I so admire you coming up with these great names!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 23, 2016)

Yes, welll I was too, LOL!!!

We were throwing names back and forth fast and furious in our living room again (in the last month, I've seen more of our oldest and youngest daughters' then I had in the previous 8 or so). We came up with quite a few that just didn't work. Youngest daughter started putting qualifiers on them (NO "G" names & a couple of others that I can't remember now). For CharKoal - we discussed InK, Ink E, Torch, Torchy, Nox and a whole lot of others. I think it was a co-worker of Sierra's, via text message, that stated charcoal. We rolled that around a bit and then changed the middle "c" to a "k". His new owner just calls him "Koal".

Jynx was part of the living room brain storm. I already had the pedigrees done on the both of them and the girl's had the filly's up and were going thru all the names... Skye said she really, really liked the name "Caramel", then we switched out the "c" again for a "k" and I dropped some letters to do the spelling. "Jynx" because it was Friday the 13th. Still don't know where we are going to put the "T" for "Toro" at ...


----------



## Debby - LB (May 24, 2016)

Thank you for participating by sharing your mares foaling journey! Congratulations on your gorgeous new 2016 Foals!!!





Please remember to add their photos to our yearly "new foal announcement" thread on the main forum, and also here on the pinned thread entitled "foals born with the help of this board".

New and updated photos and questions go on the main Miniature Horse Forum, there is also a pinned topic in this forum for updated photos of foals - everyone loves to see new foal announcements and updated foal photos!!
Thank you again and we hope to see your Mares here again next year!!




I will move this foaling journal into the yearly foaling journal archives forum after a few days of Congratulations!!


----------



## Debby - LB (May 25, 2016)

Paula you are very lucky to have family that participates! Mine loved the excitement of seeing the new foals every year but as far as doing or knowing anything about any of the horses nada LOL


----------

